# What colour shoes to wear with a navy blue dress?



## Bec688 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey girls






I bought this gorgeous dress, I haven't worn it yet, not sure what colour shoes to wear with it? What colour shoes would you wear/ do you think look good with navy clothing?

Here is the dress, I couldn't find a pic of it in the right colour, so here it is in brown for reference to the style.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2008)

red or cream would look totally hot with that dress. It's very cute btw! I bought a black dress that is very similar to that!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 27, 2008)

gorgeous dress! i agree that red shoes would look great!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a pair of nay blue and cream striped heels w/ a red bow ... something liek that would be adorable


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 27, 2008)

red shoes!Maybe something with a pinup style.


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2008)

something silver and strappy. gorgeous dress!


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd go with white strappy shoes.


----------



## Pomander_ (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with silver (although make sure you do silver jewelry too). Or red, although make sure it's not too sailor-y, because that's horrendous. Or white, I guess. Or--I know i'll get killed for this---black. I honestly think a navy blue dress, as long as it's not too dark, can look absolutely gorgeous with a black bag and black shoes.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I love red with navy! But white, silver, or gold would all look great as well!


----------



## Karren (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks brown on my laptop!! lol I'd wear red heels or navy blue ones!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm... I say cream or silver heels/pumps look best.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 28, 2008)

Silver was my very first thought. yellow peeptoe patents are hot too.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks brown on my laptop!! lol I'd wear red heels or navy blue ones!! lol it is Karren, I couldn't find a pic of the dress in blue, only in the brown. Just posted it in brown for reference.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silver was my very first thought. yellow peeptoe patents are hot too. Oohh...the yellow would look hot!


----------



## monniej (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Silver was my very first thought. yellow peeptoe patents are hot too. oooooo! yellow might be fun! it's the "in" color for spring this year, too!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif something silver and strappy. gorgeous dress! Yep!


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking of either bronze or slate grey.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd say silver too.


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 29, 2008)

Some great suggestions girls! I feel silly now after asking that, some of the colour choices were so obvious!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 29, 2008)

I say red or yellow!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 29, 2008)

red, white, silver shoes.


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 29, 2008)

As I look through my collection of 16 pairs of shoes, mostly dress pumps, I think the following ones I have which would go with the dress in navy blue, depending on accessories:

Navy blue, white, silver, gold, red, black, black patent, navy/fuschia/willow green trim.


----------



## monniej (Mar 31, 2008)

how do you think these would work?





Newport-News: Women's Clothing, Sportswear, Shoes, Jeans, Special Sizes, and more | Product Page


----------



## Nubia (Apr 8, 2008)

red

yellow

kelly green

white

gold

silver

fuscha


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't have any other suggestions, but I love the dress!!!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 9, 2008)

I love that dress, by the way. Those capped sleeves are super-cute!!!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say red or yellow! I totally agree...I really like the idea of yellow!!!!!


----------



## ladiesshoeswide (Jun 19, 2011)

If you want to be safe, it is sometimes better to pick the shoes which are the same fabric color as your dress.


----------



## clariza (Jul 22, 2011)

red shoes, red purse. for jewlery look for a necklace that has navy blue &amp; red in it and has sailor like charms i see them all the time in jc pennys, macys, nordstrom, maybe even forever 21.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 28, 2011)

Hella-old, but a pewter or gunmetal. I like black with navy too, but so long as the shoe isn't super-dainty. A black peep-toe Louboutin Simple, for instance, I love with a navy dress. But anything less substantial in black with a navy dress just looks... off.


----------

